# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  "Дневной дозор"

## Scorpio

Что-то никто не открывает эту тему, так что я решил подсуетиться. 
Итак, кто-нибудь посмотрел фильм? Как впечатления? Стоит ли он того, чтобы тратиться на билет? Я сам в некоторых колебаниях: то ли идти в кино, то ли подождать выхода на DVD...

----------


## pranki

У меня есть экранка (400 мегабайт на фильм, который идет 2 часа -- хорошая шутка наших пиратов  ::  ), но я ее решил не смотреть. Как кончится сессия, пойду в кинотеатр. 
А вообще народ в массе доволен, и даже Экслер похвалил.

----------


## Indra

Ну, я сходила. книги НД и ДД читала задолго до.
От Ночного Дозора в своё время впечатления были не очень. Путаный, никакой сюжет, хронически невменяемый главный герой, принципиальные противоречия с книгой. Горы рекламы. Как пелось в пародии на него: "но все попремся жрать попкорн на фильм второй". Я обреченно пошла  ::   
Впечатление неожиданно оказалось гораздо лучше первого. То ли сила привычки (и рекламы по-прежнему через каждый пень, и Хабенский все такой же, и Темные во много раз симпатичнее и ярче Светлых), но хотя бы не приходится половину экранного времени гадать, что нафиг происходит. На этот раз я половину экранного времени отлавливала все приколы, их там много, в т ч скрытых  ::  
Фильм на этот раз в струе Лукьяненко. У него третья и четвертая части Дозоров постепенно скатились в боевитый стеб над самим собой. Дневной Дозор (фильм, а вообще-то это по сюжету 2-я часть НД) примерно так же и можно охарактеризовать.  
Мораль: смотреть только в кинотеатре и наслаждаться. Позднее я обязательно куплю лицензионный двд, чтобы еще по кадрикам пересмотреть скрытые приколы. Ну, и не вошедшие сцены. 
ЗЫ экранку эту я тоже посмотрела, отстой, по мелочи столько порезано, видимо, тени убирали - смотреть не стоит абсолютно

----------


## Scorpio

Наконец-то посмотрел! 
В целом согласен с Индрой. Общее впечатление совсем неплохое. Явно лучше, чем от первого фильма. Кстати тот хорошо дополняется, некоторые неясности прояснены и пр., то есть получилось вроде законченной дилогии. Теперь уже видно, что третью часть снимать не будут, да и ни к чему. И так концовка достаточно хорошая -- давно не видел таких оптимистичных концовок у отечественных фильмов.  ::  
"Красота то какая, даже матом ругаться не хочется!" (C) Гоблин. Но все-таки, пару раз ругнусь. Что мне пожалуй НЕ понравилось: 
- совершенно непонятные и сумбурные драки в Сумраке и наяву. Впрочем, может просто надо посмотреть несколько раз, чтобы понять, кто там кого, с каким счетом и пр. 
- также как и в первом фильме -- в Сумраке все зачем-то орут. Особенно в этом преуспели Городецкий и Завулон. Хотя, догадываюсь -- там, наверное, пониженное давление, и чтоб не заложило уши, приходится орать во всю глотку.  ::  
- вообще, слишком много спецэффектов совершенно без повода, от чего страдает и первый фильм. Типа езды на машине по стене гостиницы, эпизода с троллейбусом и пр. Смотрится эффектно, но как-то притянуто за уши к сюжету. 
- скрытая реклама. Впрочем, тут с нею хоть получше -- если после НД я перестал пить Нескафе и переключился на "БиЛайн", то после второго фильма ни "Корбина Телеком", ни "Старый Мельник" таких сильных эмоций не вызвали. Или может я просто притерпелся.  ::  
- ну и очень мало связи с сюжетом книги. Впрочем, я не уверен, что это так плохо. Скорее уж кажется, что в фильме сюжет более динамичный и менее занудный. Кстати, Лукьяненко в последнем романе намекнул, что в фильме показано нечто вроде альтернативной реальности. 
Ну вот и все. Если кто еще посмотрел, пишите собственные впечатления...

----------


## Lt. Columbo

точка зрения англичанена: мне очень понравилось, хотя не смотрел первую часть. сюжет был интересный, актеры хорошо играли и спецэфекты тоже были классные. обьезательно стоить посмотреть, будет горозда лучше в кинотеатре

----------


## Man

точка зрения англичан*и*на: мне очень понравилось, хотя не смотрел первую часть. сюжет был интересный, актеры хорошо играли и спецэф*ф*екты тоже были классные. об*я*зательно стоить посмотреть, будет горозд*о* лучше в кинотеатре

----------


## Scorpio

> точка зрения англичан*и*на: мне очень понравилось, хотя не смотрел первую часть. сюжет был интересный, актеры хорошо играли и спецэф*ф*екты тоже были классные. об*я*зательно стоить посмотреть, будет горозд*о* лучше в кинотеатре

 Тогда уж "гор*а*здо лучше" -- и все будет совершенно правильно!

----------


## kasper

я не смотрела ни первую ни вторую часть.
НО! Люди, которые смотрели и то и другое говорят, что вторая намного хуже....  ::   
я б на комедию лучше сходила бы   ::

----------


## Man

Ночной дозор не смотрел, а вот Дневной не понравился. Хотя спору нет, спецэффекты - это здорово, но ведь не это в фильме должно быть главное или я что-то не понимаю. 
Что же касается книг товарища Лукьяненко, то одни раз прочитать можно. А вот его ранние рассказы меня впечатляют гораздо больше. Рекомендую.

----------


## pisces

> Ночной дозор не смотрел, а вот Дневной не понравился. Хотя спору нет, спецэффекты - это здорово, но ведь не это в фильме должно быть главное или я что-то не понимаю. 
> Что же касается книг товарища Лукьяненко, то одни раз прочитать можно. А вот его ранние рассказы меня впечатляют гораздо больше. Рекомендую.

 Ночной и дневной дозор - это не столько фильмы, сколько демонстрация того, что в России можно снять что-то сравнимое с американским мейнстримом. И эту задачу они безусловно выполняют. Если бы эти фильмы не были сняты в России - я бы и смотреть не стал.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Так же, как и 9 рота! Но это, согласитесь, прогресс в нашем кино.

----------


## kasper

> Так же, как и 9 рота! Но это, согласитесь, прогресс в нашем кино.

 еще забыл про "Турецкий Гамбит".  ::  да, согласна, что для нашего кино это прогресс (в плане зрелищности и спецэффектов), но нашим , конечно, еще есть чему поучиться ИМХО

----------


## Fantomaks

Фильм неплохой, хотя не без недостатков. Очень хорошо описал его Гоблин, я тоже еще в кино подметил те же ошибки - во-первых, совершенно непонятная дуэль на грузовиках, войны-то между Иными еще не было, Завулон еще говорил про одну каплю темной крови, которая если прольется, то будет всем хана, а тут погоня с массовым убийством Темных мотоциклистов и шофера грузовика. Во-вторых, зачем Темным разрушать Москву? Они же там тоже живут! И живут неплохо, судя по персоналиям со дня рождения: Моисеев, Сафронов, Шандыбин, Сердючка... К сожалению, эти серьезные вопросы обойдены. А насчет рецензий Экслера... После его рецензии к "Апрелю" я его за серьезного критика не считаю, обыкновенный графоман и позёр с раздутым самомнением. Читайте лучше рецензии того же Гоблина, и к "9 роте" и к "Дозорам" у него четкий и профессиональный подход.

----------


## sinos

Фильм больше смахивает на ужастик, очень накрученный. Посмотреть один раз можно.

----------


## Dimitri

Мне не понравилось   ::   просто сакс =))
посмотрел минут 10 и выключил

----------


## Fantomaks

> Фильм больше смахивает на ужастик, очень накрученный. Посмотреть один раз можно.

 На ужастик? Парень, ты когда-нибудь ужастик видел? Фредди Крюгер и т.д.? Разницу ощущаешь? Нет? Странно... Нет в этом фильме ничего от ужастика! Даже от триллера практически нет.

----------


## Dimitri

> точка зрения англичан*и*на: мне очень понравилось, хотя не смотрел первую часть. сюжет был интересный, актеры хорошо играли и спецэф*ф*екты тоже были классные. об*я*зательно стоить посмотреть, будет горозд*о* лучше в кинотеатре

 Да ладно, тут уж может не надо править? )
тут общение, а не школа :о))

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Man  точка зрения англичан*и*на: мне очень понравилось, хотя не смотрел первую часть. сюжет был интересный, актеры хорошо играли и спецэф*ф*екты тоже были классные. об*я*зательно стоить посмотреть, будет горозд*о* лучше в кинотеатре   Да ладно, тут уж*,* может*,* не надо править? ) *Т*ут общение, а не школа:о)

 На всякий случай, мои посты *везде* можно (и нужно) править. Буду благодарна за любые замечания.  
А почему тут не может быть школа тоже?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Я поддерживаю Лампаду. Здесь "In Russian only". Нерусские форумчане тут тренируют язык и смотрят на остальных. Грамотность для них прежде всего.

----------


## Dimitri

Ну я не знаю..
Спорная ситуация )

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Ну я не знаю..*.*
> Спорная ситуация )

 нужны три точки!!!  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  Ну я не знаю..*.*
> Спорная ситуация )   нужны три точки!!!

 сейчас мода на 2 точки )

----------


## Rtyom

И запятая после ну. 
А две точки - это от лени.  ::  
Как и рисовать смайлики не до конца.

----------


## Оля

Слушайте, а почему Тамерлану и, главное, его коню удается так спокойно скакать сквозь городские стены? 
(или это тоже в "Глупые вопросы"?)

----------


## gRomoZeka

А как они выглядят? Если слеплены из какого-нибудь конского дерьма или глины, или из той фигни, из которой стены в американских домах делают, то очень даже легко можно пробить.  ::

----------


## Оля

> А как они выглядят? Если слеплены из какого-нибудь конского дерьма или глины, или из той фигни, из которой стены в американских домах делают, то очень даже легко можно пробить.

 А ты не смотрела?
Там внушительные городские стены. Город Самарканд.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А ты не смотрела?
> Там внушительные городские стены. Город Самарканд.

 Я смотрела, но не помню, как выглядели эти стены или где это происходило.  ::  Если стены-мазанки, тогда возможно. Если каменные, то в Самарканде вполне могли камни посклеивать коровьими лепешками, имхо.  ::  
Т.е. вся эта скачка сквозь стены, скорее всего, художественное преувеличение, но возможно, довольно близкое к истине.  
У меня бОльшие сомнения вызвает то, что коня можно было заставить проскакать напролом через сплошную преграду, будь это даже картонка. Мне кажется, что лошадь бы запаниковала.

----------


## Оля

> У меня бОльшие сомнения вызвает то, что коня можно было заставить проскакать напролом через сплошную преграду, будь это даже картонка.

 Вот-вот, и я о том же.   

> Я смотрела, но не помню, как выглядели эти стены или где это происходило.

 Вот-вот, и я о том же.   ::  В том смысле, что "Дозоры" не запоминаются ни фига. Я просто "Дневной" посмотрела пару дней назад, поэтому пока еще кое-что помню. А вот из "Ночного" не помню практически ничего, кроме гайки, которая очень долго летела откуда-то с неба (кажется, с самолета). И упала кому-то в чашку.   

> Если стены-мазанки, тогда возможно. Если каменные, то в Самарканде вполне могли камни посклеивать коровьими лепешками, имхо.

 Ну если эти стены стоят до сих пор, то наверное, они все-таки достаточно крепкие.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Вот-вот, и я о том же.   В том смысле, что "Дозоры" не запоминаются ни фига.

 Я "Ночной" помню довольно хорошо, т.к. смотрела его в кинотеатре и хорошо знаю книгу (лет 10 назад она мне очень нравилась). Впрочем, книгу сценаристы порядочно переврали. А "Дневной" оказался таким бредом, что я не смогда досмотреть до конца.  
Вообще, в обоих "Дозорах" (фильмах) актеры сильно переигрывают (возможно, по настоянию режиссера). Физически устаешь на них смотреть: что ни реплика, то с надрывом; там, где достаточно просто сказать, они орут со всей мочи... Шум, гам, балалайки играют, медведи пляшут, сюжетные ходы не объясняются... Цирк Шапито какой-то.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  А как они выглядят? Если слеплены из какого-нибудь конского дерьма или глины, или из той фигни, из которой стены в американских домах делают, то очень даже легко можно пробить.    А ты не смотрела?
> Там внушительные городские стены. Город Самарканд.

 Ну так, ясно, что без продвинутой магии тут не обошлось. Так же, как и в случае с черными птичками, которые, упав, превращаются в среднеазиатских ниндзя.  ::  
И кстати, почему Самарканд? Это ж какая-то сверхсекретная крепость (если верить субтитрам -- это вообще Северный Иран)? Правда, с чего бы вдруг в Иране все заговорили на современном казахском...
Ну, в общем, хватит придирок.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> А вот из "Ночного" не помню практически ничего, кроме гайки, которая очень долго летела откуда-то с неба (кажется, с самолета).

 Это была заклепка. =)  

> Ну если эти стены стоят до сих пор, то наверное, они все-таки достаточно крепкие.

 Я был в Самарканде, там не сохранилось никаких стен.

----------


## Оля

> Я был в Самарканде, там не сохранилось никаких стен.

 Спасибо, что сказал, а то я уж было собралась туда на экскурсию.   ::  Так стены понравились.   ::  
(если я не ошибаюсь, в фильме показывают, что стены стоят до сих пор)

----------


## Орчун

Я посмотрел этот фильм.Ну,хороший фильм,но мне не очень понравился.Гитлер капут,это просто суперрр   ::

----------

